# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Giovanna Rosa

## Polyneikos

Μια πολυ όμορφη και πολύ καλη αθλήτρια είναι η γνωστη Ιταλίδα Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλητρια Giovanna Rosa.
Στο παλμαρε της έχει πολλες πρωτιες σε Παγκόσμιο Επίπεδο διοργανεσεων της Nabba,εχουν κοντραριστει μαζί της και δικες μας αθλητριες όπως η Ποπη Τσινταρη,η Ρούλη Παππα κτλ.
Ειδικα αυτοί που ασχολουντουσαν με το αγωνιστικο αθλημα την προηγουμενη δεκαετια θα την θυμούνται σίγουρα.Αγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία figure της Nabba .
Οι κυριότερες της διακρίσεις είναι οι εξης :

1998: 1st place Natural Miss Universe NBBUI
1998: 1st place + overall figure winner Miss World ACF
1999: 1st place + overall figure winner Miss Europe NABBA
1999: 1st place Miss World NABBA
1999: 1st place + overall figure winner Miss Universe NABBA
2000: 1st place + overall figure winner Miss Universe NABBA
2001: 1st place + overall figure winner Miss Universe NABBA.

Μια πολύ όμορφη γυναικα με ενα πολυ καλογυμνασμενο σωμα,τελειος συνδυασμος γυμναστικης και θηκυκότητας !!!

----------


## Μαρία

Πραγματι πολύ καλή και πολύ ωραία αθλήτρια!!!!!Thanks Polyneikos :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω την ξέρω πολυ καλά φοβερή αθλήτρια , αυτήν μόνο η πόπη η τσινταρη  την κοντράριζε στα ίσια και όταν η πόπη ήταν σε τόπ φόρμα η τζοβάνα τότε ήταν η τελευταία της φορα που θα αγωνιζόταν και τότε θυμάμε ήταν η περίπτωση που είχαν διχαστεί οι κριτες και είχε γίνει χαμός σ εκείνο το γιούνιβερς και πραγματικα ενω ήταν ισάξιες , μέτρησε ο παραγοντας όνομα και εδωσαν τον τίτλο στην τζοβάνα δικαιωματικα γιατι σε πολλες πόζες κ'έρδιζε η πόπη και σε άλλες η τζοβάνα και είναι απο τις περιπτώσεις που εχω πεί η ζυγαριά γέρνει και λογικα υπέρ των συμετοχών και τίτλων της ροζα

----------


## KATERINI 144

εκτος απο δυνατή ββερ ειναι και πολυ δυνατο θυλικο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flinstone

καλα παιδια η κοπελα δεν παιζετε :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω άκουγα την πόπη που έλεγε για την τζοβανα οτι είναι άπαιχτη και έλεγα ποια είναι αυτη που θα σταθεί δίπλα στην πόπη και πραγματικά μόλις την είδα επαθα πλάκα , αλλα ειληκρινα στον τελευταίο αγωνα την στεναχώρεσε πολυ η πόπη την τζοβανα με δυσκολία κέρδισε , αλλα όποια και αν έβγαινε απο τις δύο πραγματικα το άξιζε , ήταν πολύ καλές και οι δύο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες φωτο ακομα από την Giovanna :

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή αθλήτρια, αλλά εγώ ψηφίζω τσιντάρη μιάς και αναφέρθηκε η "κόντρα" τόσο από πλευράς σώματος, όσο και το γενικότερο σύνολο.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολύ καλή αθλήτρια, αλλά εγώ ψηφίζω τσιντάρη μιάς και αναφέρθηκε η "κόντρα" τόσο από πλευράς σώματος, όσο και το γενικότερο σύνολο. 
> 
> ΜΒ



συμφωνώ πάνο , αλλα δεν αμφισβητώ και την τζοβανα που ζωγράφιζε πάνω στην σκηνή , απλα η πόπη ήταν καλουπάρα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

[YOUTUBE="sjY5OY-ngvQ"]sjY5OY-ngvQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE="D98-kYnknbE"]D98-kYnknbE[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Σεξυ,αθλητικη,πανέμορφη.το τελειο σωμα !! :03. Bowdown:  Thanx for the videos !

----------


## ioannis1

σκληροπυρηνικη αθλητρια.ευχαριστουμε πολυνικε. :02. Shock:

----------

